# Can anyone reccomend a place to hunt with lodging for 4+2



## mrflamefighter (May 15, 2005)

4 experienced Pheasant Hunters from western Washington going to North Dakota are looking for a place to rent and access to Pheasant Hunting. Time schedule is flexible depending on openings. October through early December. We will have 2 dogs with us. Please respond by E-mail or phone 206 817 3295 serious responses welcome
Thanx


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Check the sponsor ads on here, there is at least one advertised.


----------

